# MLCS Web Specials



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Noticed these on MLCS's website..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/webspec.html


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Mark, those are some nice deals! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

I think you should have used tinyurl.


----------

